# Older Chariot trailer/new Thule bicycle conversion kit - anyone know if it works?



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Title pretty much says it - I'm thinking about buying a secondhand Chariot Cougar that's currently set up as a jogging stroller. It looks like it's hard to find the Chariot-branded bicycle conversion kit. Does anyone know if the current-model Thule-branded kits will work?


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Was going to reply with a snarky lmgtfy, but then noticed that Thule bought Chariot a few years ago and is more recently rebranding. Based on a quick look, I don't think the design has changed at all, so it shouldn't be a problem. Probably.


----------



## cmonkEP (Nov 12, 2006)

The Thule brand kits will work just fine. The only substantive change they've made to the existing models since acquiring chariot was the addition of a mount for their cargo tray which sits above the seat. Everything else is model compatible (i.e. Cougar accessories work with Cougars, CX works with CX etc...).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Sweet - thanks! I think I'm paranoid enough that I'll still buy somewhere with kind of a silly return policy.



Feldybikes said:


> Was going to reply with a snarky lmgtfy, but then noticed that Thule bought Chariot a few years ago and is more recently rebranding. Based on a quick look, I don't think the design has changed at all, so it shouldn't be a problem. Probably.


Yeah, that was pretty much my conclusion too. I went ahead and bought the stroller.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So I've been meaning to post an update. I ordered the trailer attachment from one of those sites that has a really liberal return policy.

















Doesn't look like I'll that policy.


----------

